# Other Places Around The World > France Travel Forum >  >   The Col Finder

## Lauren

The Col Finder

----------


## JEK

> The Col Finder



I'd love to try this one someday. The most famous Col in the sport.

----------


## Lauren

Of course, then there is the Col Galibier...

----------


## tim

Thank you for your generous suggestions where I can burn off my croisants.  "Ride to eat, and eat to ride," is my motto.  Alpe d'Huez is one that most serious cyclists want to climb at some point in their careers.  The tour organizer has a tour in that area next year that I'm considering.  The mountain bike gearing that I have on my road bike will enable me to climb almost anything, albeit rather slowly, but it beats walking.

----------

